

Ask HN: Living in NYC - blah123

I'm completely new to NYC. I got a job offer in Manhattan recently. Des anybody have any suggestion of where to live for a family of two? Also, what salary range I should be expected to live comfortable in NYC?<p>Thanks
======
gyardley
Comfy depends on your version of comfy. I'd want to make at least $100K,
myself, but I'm softer than some.

Depending on where you'll be working in Manhattan, you may want to also
consider Hoboken, New Jersey. It's a walkable city and for the same amount of
rent, the commute on the PATH train is often much shorter than the equivalent
subway commute from the boroughs. The PATH train's a fair bit nicer, too.

Don't live anywhere that feels sketchy in order to save on rent. Not because
it's unsafe - NYC is pretty safe these days - but because it's another source
of stress when you're adjusting, especially if you're moving with a partner
who doesn't have a job yet. New city + iffy-feeling neighborhood + no job =
hard on a relationship.

Wherever you live, you're likely to pay more money for less space and less
amenities than you had before. My advice: immediately start taking advantage
of services like Fresh Direct and your local wash-and-fold. Dragging laundry
to the laundromat and shopping in tiny, crowded supermarkets can bring a lot
of new arrivals down. Especially, again, if these tasks are being done by a
partner with no job yet.

~~~
blah123
Thanks for you thorough answer. Like you said I definitely wouldn't rent a
shady place for a cheaper price. Most of my co-workers are from New Jerseys so
I could look around in NJ too. In "Fresh Direct and your local wash-and-fold"
do you mean out source the laundry? Thanks again

------
strmpnk
Hard to say but you should definitely check out realistic rent prices. You
should be making at least 40 times rent per year (and use more than craigslist
to get price ranges — streeteasy.com has pretty real prices). I know that was
a tough one being self employed for my first time here in NYC as they usually
require proof that you make that amount in some form before signing a lease,
or a guarantor. While I personally make more than some of the numbers I hear
people throw out from time to time, it's not always an immediate increase in
quality of life or affordability here, so it's worth considering that. You
might fall in love with the city (as I did) which makes the sacrifice well
worth it but not all people stick around.

Anyway, if you ask me, risks are worth taking from time to time. NYC was one I
took and never looked back. Things change with families so you should decide
what risk fits in with that lifestyle.

------
aonic
Look into places to rent in Brooklyn, Queens, Staten Island (closer to the
bridge, the better). Most people commute into Manhattan from the boroughs as
rent in Manhattan is pretty high compared to what you can get with a 30-45m
commute from the boroughs

I'd say 75K+ should be comfortable for two people

------
sigil
An interactive map of income distribution by NYC neighborhood:

<http://envisioningdevelopment.net/map>

------
hogu
where is your work? do you have a partner and where would they work?

~~~
blah123
I'll be working pretty close to the Financial district. I wouldn't expect my
pregnant wife to work anytime soon though. It could be tough I know. But I
hope I could get more network with great entrepreneur minds in NYC. Cheers

